# Purple feet!?...1 year old



## KellyC75

My DD2 has purple feet (not all the time, but a fair amount) they can be ice cold, then if i press my finger it goes white & takes a while to get colour back

Should I be worried and take her to doctors?

Anyone experienced this?


----------



## smokey

Probably best to, might be bad circulation but always best to get things checked out.


----------



## RachA

Best to get her checked out. In the meantime i would try to get more layers on her to warm her core up. See if you can get a proper wool vest to put on her and/or a proper wool cardigan/jumper.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My 1 year old gets this, too, in addition to her hands. We had the pediatrician look at it, and he didn't say much, so I'm assuming it wasn't a huge problem. I think for my DD, it's just bad circulation.


----------



## sequeena

There is a condition in my family it's quite common forgot the name!! But Thomas has it even when the heating is on. It used to worry me when he was born but I'm used to it now.


----------



## xdxxtx

This is normal until around 2. It is poor circulation, and it's OK right now. Just give your toddler little foot massages as often as possible because it helps bring blood in. :)


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks Girls...appreciate all your comments ;0)
Will keep an eye on it & try massaging her feet too


----------



## Siyren

I would get it checked out at the doctors personally- anecdotes on a forum are no substitution for a proper check up. It's most likely immature circulation- which is nothing to worry about. It also could be poor circulation (raynauds -not sure I spelt that right!) Alternatively my daughter has a similar issue that's a result of a serious cardiac condition. You can't know for sure without seeing a doctor- so please make an appointment x


----------



## pinklightbulb

That'd warrant a doctor visit for me :hugs:


----------



## mummyof3babas

my 3 yr old is going through the same thing but its mostly in his toes hes at the doctors tomorow for it as its not normal to me :/


----------



## KellyC75

Will book an appointment...thanks girls ;0)


----------

